# [Recurve] What spine are you shooting?



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bow weight: ~48#
Draw length: ~29.5"
Spine: 410


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

bow weight 30#
draw length 29.5
spine 700 (length 32", 100 grain points)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

might be helpful to post if using parallel shaft or barrel shaft in regards to spine used. 

Bow weight 42#
draw length 29.5
spine 500 barrel shaft X10


Chris


----------



## MrPillow (Apr 9, 2021)

I’d be more curious to know arrow length than draw length, unless everyone is cutting their arrows exactly at their draw length?


----------



## Ceros (Aug 10, 2021)

Bow weight 36#
Draw length ~30-30,5"
Spine 500 Skylon Brixxon (too soft probably need at least 450 since I intend to go up more in bow weight)

I suppose the weight on the fingers are more interesting? 

Draw weight OTF ~40#
Arrow length 31"


----------



## Choctawhayride (Oct 11, 2018)

Bear grizzly 45# @28
Arrow length 29
400 spine gt traditionals
200gr head


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

Bow weight: 42#
Draw length: 32“ + (shaft cut 31 7/8”/100gr point)
Arrow spine: 450


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Bow weight: 36# making 38.5 at my draw length
Draw length: 30"
Arrow spin3: 600


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Bow weight: 36#
Draw length: 29.25"
Arrow Spine: 660 @ 28"
Point weight: 130gr


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Draw weight: 43lbs
Draw Length: 31 1/2”
(Shaft length throat of nock to tip of carbon 31 1/4” )
.500 parallel
360gn total
120 point stainless
large beiter pin nock


mk mx long 36#
27” riser
22strand 652, .014 halo
Mass weight 6.7lbs


----------



## vscarf10 (Dec 31, 2019)

35.6lb DW at 28.25” DL
Arrow X10 600 @ 28“ from nock to BOP with 120gn points
Bare shafts just weak at 30-40m with above specs


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

Just over 30# on the fingers. Platinum Plus 1716 shafts full length. NIBB points. Fly great, and bare shaft group with fletched. 1716 are 880 spine.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

30# otf, 29.5" draw length, 29 1/8" shaft length. carbon express sst, 800 spine.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

ButchD said:


> 30# otf, 29.5" draw length, 29 1/8" shaft length. carbon express sst.


Spine?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Two set ups-

Indoor/fun bow about 32# [don't have a talking scale so it's just a guess]; 28.5 DL; .500 spine 28.5 arrow w/270gn in the tip... Don't even know how close it tunes, but the groups are decent for my skills. 

Outdoor/primary bow: about 30# at 28.5DL; .850 A/C/E at 28.5 groove too carbon length currently with 120gn points but haven't really started trying to tune them yet; not liking the fletch [AAE WAV], thinking they might be a little too sensitive to my form flaws, groups are okay but my bad shots are much more bad than typical... Going to try some longer Trad vanes and feathers to see if I notice a difference before really working on the tune.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

35lb OTF (measured), DL 28.75" shooting parallel shaft Carbon one 660 spine at the moment.

110 g proint, 27.44" cut carbon to carbon.
Bow: WNS Forged Elite with Sanlida athelitcs 7 34lb medium limbs.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

chrstphr said:


> might be helpful to post if using parallel shaft or barrel shaft in regards to spine used.


Out of curiosity, what sort of adjustment are we looking at when changing from parallel to barreled? I presume barelled would need to be a stiffer spine?


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

The spine of the shaft is measured at a 26” span. Theoretically the longer the arrow the weaker it will be due to the barrel. The shorter it is, the stiffer it will be (especially if you go past the recommended max cut on a barrelled shaft).

Personally, I don’t see a huge difference in how a parallel and barrel shaft shoot. I have both and tune 450 pretty well for the same setup at 32+”. Parallel is a fraction stiffer but as they are different brands you never know how much they are rounding up or down. (Also shooting SS points vs Tungsten). I don’t know if there just no real difference, if it is linked to dynamic spine considerations (the amo measure being static) or if I just can’t shoot well enough to notice  It appears that some manufacturers arrows shoot much stiffer but not what I am seeing. (Easton and Skylon).

Stretch


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

44#
32.25" arrow
A/C/E 430
100 grain point
Elivanes
Beiter In/Out nock


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

28 lb limbs
26 1/2" draw
about 26 to 27lb otf
29 1/2" arrow length
1100 spine
110 grain points on bow with arrow rest
90 grain points on bow shot off the shelf

40N (Carl)


----------



## Windsor (Oct 5, 2012)

38# OTF
31.5” draw length
31.5” BOP 
450 spine (barrel)
110 gn tip
367 grains total weight


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

tassie_devil said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of adjustment are we looking at when changing from parallel to barreled? I presume barelled would need to be a stiffer spine?


I would shoot 2 spines weaker if i shot a parallel shaft than the 500 spine i currently shoot. 

YMMV

Chris


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

24 lb limbs
25" draw about 21-23 lbs on fingers
25.5" arrow length on Easton Platinum plus 1516's
1400 spine


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

39# DW
27" DL
28.5" arrow length
Goldtip Ultralight 700 / Skylon Edge 700 / Cross X Fulmen.
90 grain point
250 grain total weight
Beiternock
Vantec Fita


----------



## NMB (Aug 27, 2021)

Bow weight: 30# (32.5# at Fingers)
Draw length: 29"
Arrow spine: 600
Point weight: 125 grains


----------



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

42.5#
28.75" Arrow Length
ACE 520
110gn point weight
1 3/4 spin wing
easton g nock lg groove

28” arrow
X10 500
120gn tungsten point
1 3/4 spin wing
Easton pin and g pin nock lg groove


----------



## mdyan (Mar 7, 2013)

45#, 28.75" X10 500


----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

48# OTF
30" draw with a 30.25" long arrow
Skylon Preminem/paragon 500 with 110gn tungsten point


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

45# otf
31” draw length 
400 spine full length Gold Tip Pierce


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

Bow 1: Olympic Recurve
40lb long limbs, 45# OTF
Victory VAP Sport cut to 29.25"
120 grain SS tip with Bohning Impulse vanes

Bow 2: JunXing Hybrid Bow
36lb limbs, maybe 38lbs OTF?
600 Spine Victory VForce Arrows cut to 29.25
125 grain Saunders Combo Points with Bohning Impulse Vanes

Bow 3: Samick Sage
50lbs Limbs, maybe 52lbs OTF?
500 Spine Victory Decimator, cut to 29.25"
100 Grain Saunders Combination Point with Bohning Impulse Vanes

All three bows were bare shaft tuned to the best of my mediocre ability.


----------



## BasementRange (Feb 3, 2019)

Bow: 36#
Draw length: 29
Arrow length (throat to point): 29.75
Parallel shaft, 700 spine
110g point
Kurly vanes


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

44#
30.75 nock to point (nock to carbon varies depending on what shaft I run).
ACE 470 - 100 grain point
Revelation 500 - 100 grain tungsten


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I would have been interested in comparing what others are using versus what works for my bow and style. Unfortunately this survey has not been at all helpful. 

There is just too much information missing. More complete and useful information would include bow draw weight, OTF draw weight, draw length, arrow length, point/insert weight, arrow material and type, string type, and some information on the actual bow. We might assume the information is for modern recurves but that was not specified. A D-style longbow not cut to center would need a very different spine than a modern recurve. I even see a large difference in string materials. My older recurves require dacron strings. I have tried dacron on a modern recurve and find the tune requires a arrow about one full spine weaker than I need for a fastflight, low stretch string.

Of course there is another major issue. If someone provides complete information, we still do not know if they have shot bareshafts and know their bow and arrows are tuned.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

camperjim said:


> We might assume the information is for modern recurves but that was not specified. A D-style longbow not cut to center would need a very different spine than a modern recurve.


Not only is recurve specified in the title of the thread, this is posted in the FITA, NAA, JOAD competition section of the forum. Perhaps someone did post their longbow specs, as that is covered in competition, but hopefully they did read the thread title.

BTW, we are just answering the OPs question. I would not use this thread to chose equipment. I hope that was not your expectation. This is simply a broad survey to see what other archers are using and, in this regards, it is interesting. Sometimes we post things in here just for fun. For most of us, this is a hobby, no matter how serious we are.


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

40# OTF
29.5 Draw Length
600 VAP V1, 30.25” with 100gr points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Hikari said:


> Not only is recurve specified in the title of the thread, this is posted in the FITA, NAA, JOAD competition section of the forum. Perhaps someone did post their longbow specs, as that is covered in competition, but hopefully they did read the thread title.
> 
> BTW, we are just answering the OPs question. I would not use this thread to chose equipment. I hope that was not your expectation. This is simply a broad survey to see what other archers are using and, in this regards, it is interesting. Sometimes we post things in here just for fun. For most of us, this is a hobby, no matter how serious we are.


And yet in this context “recurve” means “recurve class” and a few people have entered their trad or barebow setups.


----------



## chrisluong98 (12 mo ago)

32#
full length x-buster 700 arrow w/110gr point for indoor
29' VAPS for outdoor


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

53# @ 30" 125 Grain broadhead .340 Spine


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

24” atlatl 
6oz dart


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

40 lbs, 28.5 inch draw. 32 inch Intrepid 600's with 90 grain points for field. 34 inch Black Eagle Traditional 400's with 200 grain points for indoor. Hunting arrow are 32.5" 2213s with 175 grain points, 3d arrows weight the same as hunting arrows.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

51# on the fingers
Easton X10 350 spine
30" shaft (764 mm) carbon to carbon
110 grain point in-out Beiter nocks
30,5"~31" draw length


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

Recurve 43# 28” draw
ace 520
29” shaft

120gr pt


----------



## kevinnewwin (May 24, 2015)

#33 OTF 
28" draw
29 3/16" carbon impact ultra fast 620
110 grain points
I followed the arrow chart when I bought these arrows but can't help but feel that they are stiff for my poundage. I probably could've went with the next spine down but I'm working on moving up in draw weight


----------



## NMB (Aug 27, 2021)

I appreciate this list as a resource and a rough guide, so I figured I'd add my new limbs/arrows.
37# OTF
29.5" draw
Uncut gold tip velocity 500s 
Approx 30.75" carbon to carbon
125 grain points


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just getting back into the sport after a period of time away:

38# OTF
27.5" draw
Uncut Avalon Classics 700s (literally just got them last week)
100 grain break off points
Total arrow weight 334 grains

** Shot extensively yesterday at 40m (with significant wind) and completely puzzled (and quite pleased) how well these stock arrows both tuned and grouped. Last time I shot was three years ago and I used cut down ACE 780s with great consistency. Anyone venture to opine on what I might be missing here, because I'm not quite sure I'm properly spined - was thinking I needed Avalon 600s or 550s? **


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

andyman1970 said:


> Anyone venture to opine on what I might be missing here, because I'm not quite sure I'm properly spined - was thinking I needed Avalon 600s or 550s? **


I think 500s will be too stiff. I am shooting 28.5" 660 spine Easton Avance 4mm carbon shafts with 130 grain points with 36# limbs and my bare shafts are close for my crawls. 600s _might_ be good depending on the length and point weight. (I am going to be making a 600 spine set to test.) Why not buy a few shafts at different spines and test?


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

OR: 47ish @ 28" DL, 500 X10's at 27.25" carbon-only, 120 grain points, 345ish grains (can't remember).

Barebow: 42#, 550 Skylon Paragons at 27.75" carbon-only, 120 grain points, 330ish (also can't remember).


----------

